# Are these pigeons?



## Edowling (May 15, 2018)

I rescued two baby pigeons (I think) April 17th from a nest that was being exterminated in Orange County. They are both weaned now and seem very healthy but they are still missing feathers. Also, they're double the size of the other pigeons I've rescued. Just want to know exactly what they are and why they are still missing so many feathers. Thought they may have been bandtailed pigeons but their feet aren't yellow? Photo links https://instagram.com/p/BjaYBJjl8Ii/ https://instagram.com/p/BinF8EbFX1J/ https://instagram.com/p/BiQb9PLlaMs/ https://instagram.com/p/Bhy4SQwFJe-/ https://instagram.com/p/Bin3Be_FuBc/


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Edowling,

From your pics, I *think* these are baby pigeons....

Reason for feather loss could be a range of diseases...also could have lost feathers from bully/other pigeon...

It could be missing feathers because it has Canker. Please have a look inside its beak, throat and see if there is any cheesy looking growths.

Canker can be treated easily, and they should be fine in no time.

Good Luck


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, they are pigeons.
Yes canker does cause feather loss, as can parasites, and a number of other things, but when it is that severe I think it may be a nutritional deficiency. What did you feed them while raising them? Did they ever get vitamins?


----------



## Edowling (May 15, 2018)

I raised them on kaytee exact. I add a calcium vitamin mix to their seeds. I also give them grit on the side.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Then maybe something else. Not sure what it could be.
What mix do you add with vitamins?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree.....Canker or vitamin deficiency or both! You shouldn't have to add vitamins to Kaytee hand feeding formula or a good nutritional seed mix. Maybe too many vitamins?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe you gave the Kaytee very watery, so they didn't get any nutrition?
What was the consistency of the formula they got? Waynette is right in that too many vitamins are just as bad as not enough, but you didn't say if you added vitamins to the Kaytee. Just trying to figure out what's wrong with them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could call Terry Whatley -- 949 584 6696. She will help you. She is in in the LA area.


----------

